# sad update to doe with diarreah



## treeclimber233 (Jun 9, 2011)

My doe just died.  And the other doe that was droopy yesterday died a  few minutes later.  The skinny baby just drank a good amount of molasses water with probiotics and electrolites.  Hopefully he will be ok.  I noticed when I moved the two that died their feet and legs were cold to the touch.  I is almost 90 here now.  How could they be cold to the touch?


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I do not have an answer. I just wanted to say I am so sorry. Sending you lot's of hugs.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 9, 2011)

So sorry you lost them.  Cold to the touch means they were probably in shock.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 9, 2011)

called a vet.  Another one has dirreaha now.  And a temp.  I could not take a temp from the first one that died because she fought everything I tried to do to her except milking her.  Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2011)

and prayers


----------



## poorboys (Jun 9, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, do you know what cause it yet? they were older does correct? so sorry.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 9, 2011)

Both of these does were under 3 years old.  I think the second doe died of bloat.  She had no dirreaha or temp.  Actually her temp was low. It was 98-99.  And happy news-- the third doe  that the vet saw today is up and eating tonight.  Hopefully she will get over this.  Now I need to give her shots for 4 days.


----------



## PattySh (Jun 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear you lost your does. We lost a buckling this week for unknown reasons. We had just banded him two days prior. I am assuming a pain reaction and he stopped eating. Goats are very delicate creatures.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost 2 does.  


I recently lost my little 9 moth old doeling & her buckling due to complications in labor. So, really, I am feeling the pain you are going through right now.  

I am glad that your other doe is doing better now. Very glad.


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Chirpy (Jun 10, 2011)

I am so sorry.. that would be just awful.  I certainly hope you are able to figure out what happened and that your other goats will be ok.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matthew3590 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that your goat died. Mine doesn't have too much longer left either.  I might word this wrong but how do you properly dispose of them?  Do you bury them, cremate, or what?  Is there someone who will take it?  Mainly because I have an older goat (8) and just want to know what to do when she passes on.  I am afraid of burring because of possible disease.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 11, 2011)

I am so sorry.  Glad to hear the other one is doing better!  I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## rebelINny (Jun 12, 2011)

Around here we are told not to get rid of it ourselves by burrying or taking it way out in the woods or such. We were told we are supposed to bag them up and take them to the dump. How horrible is that?


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jun 21, 2011)

Around here we take them to the landfill.  When I had to put my horse down we called and let them know so they could dig a hole for her.  I envisioned a hole off to the side (kinda like a grassy meadow) but my husband later told me they dug a hole in the dump and covered her with trash.  Depressing I know but I figure she was already "asleep" and did not know. As long as they have a good life with you, what happens after they die is not to be worried about.


----------

